# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  मित्रों Reliance 3g  2G के मूल्य पर न कोई त्रिक्क न कोई सेट्टिंग

## indoree

मित्रों Reliance 3g  2G के मूल्य

----------


## love birds

आगे  भी कुछ लिखोगे की बस यही तक

----------


## popatlalreporter

what is this?

----------


## indoree

मित्रों आपको करना यह है की आपके Reliance *GSM* Mobile को सिर्फ Rs. 5/- से Recharge करना है ये जरुरी है की अपकी सिम पर पहले से कोइ प्लान Activate नहीं होना चाहिए चाहे सिम 2G या 3G हो अब आते है मुद्दे पर तो मित्रों आपके मोबाइल से आपको डायल करना  है *777*1*6*4# अब आपके मोबाइल पैर SMS प्राप्त होगा 1 To Confirm   आपको Confirm करना है उसके बाद आपके Mobile पर SMS मिलेगा NET50 Has been Activated With Default_3G उसके बाद आप *333*1*3*1# से GPRS Balance चेक कर सकते है और आपकी Net Speed रहेगी  3mbps. अब आप चाहे तो Rs. 5/- से  एक बार और Recharge कर सकते है मतलब अगर आपको 100 MB चअहिये तो दो तो बार Rs. 5/ से  Recharge करना है मतलब जैसी जरुरत वैसा Recharge और आपके मोबाइल से Balance कट्ता जायेगा 5*1=50MB   5*2=100mb    5*3=150mb   5*4=200mb और यह ध्यान रखना है की आपके डाटा की Validity 1 दीन की रहेगी अगले दीन फीर से ये सब रिपीट करे ??????

----------


## indoree

Reliance GSM Mobile कर लो अंबानी की दुनिया मुठी में ....... ये में महीनो से इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ १०००% कम करती है.

----------


## King Raven

*शुक्रिया दोस्त /केवल  नया सिम लेकर उसे इस्तेमाल करना है दोस्त /बिना रिचार्ज  किये तो नम्बर एक्टिवेट  ही नही होगा /तो ये नम्बर कैसे काम करेगा दोस्त /जरा विस्तार में बताओ /धन्यवाद दोस्त /*

----------


## navinavin

or muze pure din me 1 gb download karnaa ho to baal hi nikal jayenge dost........

----------


## indoree

> *शुक्रिया दोस्त /केवल  नया सिम लेकर उसे इस्तेमाल करना है दोस्त /बिना रिचार्ज  किये तो नम्बर एक्टिवेट  ही नही होगा /तो ये नम्बर कैसे काम करेगा दोस्त /जरा विस्तार में बताओ /धन्यवाद दोस्त /*


मित्र आपको  Reliance GSM की सिम लेनी है या आपकी पास Reliance GSM कोई भी सिम हो ये सिर्फ बैलेंस पर कम करता है *777*1*6*4# इस नंबर को डायल  करेने से आपका Rs. 5/- कटेगा और आपको 50 MB with 3G Speed मिलेगा बस आपको ये ध्यान रखना है की जितनी जरुरत उतना ही Recharge करना है और आपके मोबाइल में बैलेंस होना चाहिए.....

----------


## indoree

> or muze pure din me 1 gb download karnaa ho to baal hi nikal jayenge dost........


मित्र अगर आपको 1 gb download  करना है तो 5*20=Rs. 100 me 1 Gb मिल रहा है किसी भी नेटवर्क पर 1 Gb  का मूल्य Rs. 600 से जयादा है .....राज

----------


## shankar52

> मित्र अगर आपको 1 gb download  करना है तो 5*20=Rs. 100 me 1 Gb मिल रहा है किसी भी नेटवर्क पर 1 Gb  का मूल्य Rs. 600 से जयादा है .....राज


  mts का ५०० में ५ gb है

----------


## sameer.kumar

> मित्र अगर आपको 1 gb download  करना है तो 5*20=Rs. 100 me 1 Gb मिल रहा है किसी भी नेटवर्क पर 1 Gb  का मूल्य Rs. 600 से जयादा है .....राज


reliance net connect + 200 में 1GB with 3mbps speed

----------


## pareek76

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,

----------


## indoree

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,


भाई ये कोण सी Trick है ...............

----------


## jai 123

मित्र  3जी सिग्नल नही मिलने पर क्या होगा ?

----------


## sushilnkt

> मित्र  3जी सिग्नल नही मिलने पर क्या होगा ?


आप उसे उखाड़ कर .. फेक दे ..

----------


## happy06

5/- ka to recharge he nahi hota reliance me

----------


## jai 123

> आप उसे उखाड़ कर .. फेक दे ..


किसको मोबाइल टावर को

----------


## jai 123

> 5/- ka to recharge he nahi hota reliance me


आप 10 रू वाले कार्ड का भी उपयोग कर सकते है

----------


## happy06

> आप 10 रू वाले कार्ड का भी उपयोग कर सकते है


10/- me cash mil gaya main a/c me

----------


## malikhunk

thnks bro dekhte h azmakr apki trick

----------


## sanjeetspice

> 10/- me cash mil gaya main a/c me


हैप्पी जी आपके तो हैप्पी हैप्पी कर  दिया

----------


## rashmiluck

कृपया इसकी सेटिंग बताये मसलन ए. पी. एन. और profile name  डायल नो.

----------


## indoree

> 10/- me cash mil gaya main a/c me





> आप 10 रू वाले कार्ड का भी उपयोग कर सकते है





> 5/- ka to recharge he nahi hota reliance me





> thnks bro dekhte h azmakr apki trick



*मित्र Rs. 5/- का रीचार्ज नहीं मिलता है वो आपको करना होता है अगर आपके मोबाइल में मैं बैलेंस है तो वो उसमे से कटता  है है वो कैसे पहले आपके Reliance Mobile से  *777*1# करे फिर आपका  प्लेस  चुने फिर Rs. 5/-चुने 
इस तरह से वैसे मध्य प्रदेश के लिए Direct No.  है *777*1*6*4#  मित्र 6 Option M.P. है और 4 Option Rs. 5/- है .. राज इंदोरी 
*

----------


## indoree

> 10/- me cash mil gaya main a/c me





> आप 10 रू वाले कार्ड का भी उपयोग कर सकते है





> 5/- ka to recharge he nahi hota reliance me





> thnks bro dekhte h azmakr apki trick





> कृपया इसकी सेटिंग बताये मसलन ए. पी. एन. और profile name  डायल नो.



मित्र GSM के लिए अगर आपको मोबाइल पर चलाना है तो मोबाइल से Message करे All और सेंड करे 55100 आपको सेटिंग्स मिल जायेगी और अगर कंप्यूटर पर APN  smartnet dail No. *99# *राज इद्नोरी*

----------


## jaunty

bandhu bihar jharkhand ke liye kya code dial karen....?

----------


## indoree

> bandhu bihar jharkhand ke liye kya code dial karen....?


मित्र अपने मोबाइल से *777* dail करे फिर Reply 1 for Tadka Recharge फिर आपके मोबाइल पर messge में आपकी जगह जैसे 6 No. पर मध्य प्रदेश है आप देख ले की आपका जगह का no. क्या है वो No. Reply करे फिर 4 No. आप्शन है Rs. 5/- GPRS  reply करे और हो गया आपका Re charge अब अगली बार सिर्फ आपको इतना करना होगा *777*1*आपकी जगह का आप्शन No. मान लो 9 है तो  ऐसे करे  *777*1*9*4#  बस हो जायेगा... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

भाई लोगो ये तरीका पुरे भारत में चलता है अपना कर देखे ....

वैसे में आपको एक नयी बात बताता हू ..... आप एक काम करे की BSNL की एक नयी सिम ले और फर्स्ट रिचार्ज ३६ का करे जो आपकी सिम को 2G/3G दोनों सुप्पोर्ट देगा और उसके बाद Rs. 14 (200 mb) का रिचार्ज करे और फिर देखे की आपको पहले दिन ३G स्पीड 2Mbps मिलेगी और दूसरे दिन स्पीड कम हो जायेगी और अगर आप डाटा कार्ड युस कर रहे हो तो नेटवर्क मोड 3G ( wcdma/umts) ही रखे आपको सिर्फ 3G सिग्नल ही मिलेंगे चाहे वो सिर्फ एक डंडी ही मिले पर चलेगा.... में फ़िलहाल अभी यही युस कर रहा हू.... *राज इंदोरी*

----------

